# Joining a club



## rickh01 (21 Dec 2015)

Can anyone recommend a cycling club. I live in Eccles Manchester. Been cycling for for nearly two years now on and off. And I think I'm ready to join one. But one that is flexible because I couldn't commit every weekend through work commitments ( self employed joiner)


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (21 Dec 2015)

I have not been out with them, but I know the guy that started the Salford cycling club. Its an informal group with different levels of ride.

http://www.salfordcyclingclub.co.uk/


----------



## Katherine (21 Dec 2015)

rickh01 said:


> Can anyone recommend a cycling club. I live in Eccles Manchester. Been cycling for for nearly two years now on and off. And I think I'm ready to join one. But one that is flexible because I couldn't commit every weekend through work commitments ( self employed joiner)




Hi, there's a brand new Salford cycling group. It's part of British cycling now and can also be found on fb. They have rides for all levels that go from Swinton civic centre, Sunday mornings at 9. There's one on the 27th Dec leaving at 10. You don't have to go out every weekend. You can try several rides before you decide if you want to join. Lots of people regularly ask if anyone is going out during the week.


----------



## TissoT (21 Dec 2015)

http://www.manchesterwheelers.co.uk/
https://www.britishcycling.org.uk/clubs/article/20120607-club-static-Join-a-cycling-club-0


----------



## Katherine (21 Dec 2015)

If you can't ride regularly at weekends, when do you normally go for bike rides?


----------



## screenman (21 Dec 2015)

I have been a club member for more years than I can remember, I have not been on a so called club run in the last ten. I do though ride out with club mates occasionally.


----------



## HLaB (21 Dec 2015)

I've never came across a club that insisted you ride every weekend ;-)


----------



## User33236 (21 Dec 2015)

A few of the guys in Salford CC are shift workers and there are sometimes group rides throughout the week too which may help you. 

We have rides for all abilities from purely social events up and are a friendly and welcoming bunch.


----------



## rickh01 (22 Dec 2015)

Katherine said:


> If you can't ride regularly at weekends, when do you normally go for bike rides?


It's hit and miss really. Weekends when I can, evenings when I can. I've stopped riding in the rain because I don't know if it's because I'm new to road bikes or doing something wrong but I've come off the bike twice now and don't know why. Both times I was sore as hell for several days. With all this rain about I've not been on it for 4 weeks now


----------



## rickh01 (22 Dec 2015)

User33236 said:


> A few of the guys in Salford CC are shift workers and there are sometimes group rides throughout the week too which may help you.
> 
> We have rides for all abilities from purely social events up and are a friendly and welcoming bunch.


I'll give their website a look at and see when their rides are. I'm not far from Swinton civic centre, so this sounds like a good one for a novice like me to join. Thanks


----------



## rickh01 (22 Dec 2015)

Katherine said:


> Hi, there's a brand new Salford cycling group. It's part of British cycling now and can also be found on fb. They have rides for all levels that go from Swinton civic centre, Sunday mornings at 9. There's one on the 27th Dec leaving at 10. You don't have to go out every weekend. You can try several rides before you decide if you want to join. Lots of people regularly ask if anyone is going out during the week.


I'm not far from Swinton civic centre, so I'll give these a try in the new year. I'm going to have a look at their website today


----------



## User33236 (22 Dec 2015)

rickh01 said:


> I'm not far from Swinton civic centre, so I'll give these a try in the new year. I'm going to have a look at their website today


Due you the changeability of the weather at present a lot of rides are being planned by members, at short notice, via the Facebook group. This is a closed group with @StevePurcell_SCC being one of the admins. If you contact him or me via PM with your Facebook name I'm sure we can sent to an 'invite' to get into it.


----------



## StevePurcell_SCC (22 Dec 2015)

Your more than welcome to join on our rides, as others have said we try to cater for everyone, Novice through to racing cyclists, I usually go out in the week as i work shifts, we also have rides Saturdays and Sundays. we have a great bunch of friendly members. The post turkey ride this Sunday is an ideal opportunity for you to get a feel for the club. There is no requirement to ride every time were out, and if any club wants you out on every club ride then they IMHO should be avoided. Hope to see you soon


----------



## rickh01 (22 Dec 2015)

T


StevePurcell_SCC said:


> Your more than welcome to join on our rides, as others have said we try to cater for everyone, Novice through to racing cyclists, I usually go out in the week as i work shifts, we also have rides Saturdays and Sundays. we have a great bunch of friendly members. The post turkey ride this Sunday is an ideal opportunity for you to get a feel for the club. There is no requirement to ride every time were out, and if any club wants you out on every club ride then they IMHO should be avoided. Hope to see you soon


thanks, I'll be in touch soon


----------



## rickh01 (27 Dec 2015)

StevePurcell_SCC said:


> Your more than welcome to join on our rides, as others have said we try to cater for everyone, Novice through to racing cyclists, I usually go out in the week as i work shifts, we also have rides Saturdays and Sundays. we have a great bunch of friendly members. The post turkey ride this Sunday is an ideal opportunity for you to get a feel for the club. There is no requirement to ride every time were out, and if any club wants you out on every club ride then they IMHO should be avoided. Hope to see you soon


I've just followed you on Twitter (Salford cycling club) and I'll be in touch soon when I can make a ride date in January. Thanks....


----------



## StevePurcell_SCC (28 Dec 2015)

rickh01 said:


> I've just followed you on Twitter (Salford cycling club) and I'll be in touch soon when I can make a ride date in January. Thanks....


Excellent, you can join the FB group if you send a request it's the most up to date ride info


----------

